# New Large Frame Tiller



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

I scored a large frame tiller in GREAT shape saturday, 165.00 and 50 dollars in gas for a 400 mile round trip, the Volvo wagon comes in handy picking up implements, came with a nice straight drive shaft and both lift rods, the tines are like new


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Great score !


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> Great score !


Thanks a bunch, I answered your post I lost about the guy in Arkansas, hope I can find it again


----------

